# I have 2 questions: best way to remove labels and how to ship?



## MrApolloBu (Sep 2, 2006)

first question.. dose anyone know a cheap but effective way to relable tshirts??? and my second question is what is the best way to effectivly package and ship tshirts..  thanks guys i have atleast 50 people intrested.. i'm very excited i've been marketing my tshirts all over the internet with friends and web forums and games that I play. Everyone just loves my designs. thanks


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: I have 2 questions*



MrApolloBu said:


> dose anyone know a cheap but effective way to relable tshirts???




Cheapest and easiest way is to cut the previous tag out (leaving a small stub) and print the new label into the neck using whatever print method you have chosen (screenprint, heatpress or etc.).




MrApolloBu said:


> what is the best way to effectivly package and ship tshirts


Either straight into an envelope, or into a poly bag (something from Uline or similar) and into an envelope, then off to USPS.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: I have 2 questions*



badalou said:


> I don't have an answer I am just trying to get my 1000 post and this is it..


Well, I guess we can at least say he's honest ;O


Solmu has the answers for cheapest covered, I think. USPS is going to be your cheapest shipping option just starting out generally, and they offer the free Tyvex envelopes that are pretty durable and you can simply put 1 or 2 shirts right into them.


----------



## ontheCoMeUP (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: I have 2 questions*

how could i remove the tag myself without having leaving a stub there? like unsew it or something i have no idea i hope you guys can help. thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: I have 2 questions*

I think there is a tool called a "Seam ripper" that some have suggested as a good way of removing existing labels


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

You can remove the label with a seam ripper and sew up the hole in the neckline. Not as quick (or cheap if you have to outsource, or measuring your own labour), but definitely a better result.

Threadless use the label cutting method (to some criticism, but not waves and waves of it), so I'd probably rate it pretty well on the cheap/effective scale.

If you want to go the next step up from that though, removing the label properly is a viable option (i.e. it's not too expensive; depends how you want your margins set).


----------



## MrApolloBu (Sep 2, 2006)

okay thanks for the shipping information.. how much dose shipping usually cost the customer? and what about international shipping? 

also about the tag question.. i'm using alstyle tshirts.. i want a way to retag them though and I dont know how to do it.

thanks folks


----------



## MrApolloBu (Sep 2, 2006)

oh also im at the united states postal service website and there is like 5 diffierent methods.. whats the most comon? and cheapest but effective.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Most people are using priority for speed, convience, and free packaging. This costs at least $4.05 for 1 shirt. A customer is usually charged at least $5 shipping for 1 shirt; sometimes as much as $8 (just for local, not international), occasionally as low as $3 or $4.


----------



## MrApolloBu (Sep 2, 2006)

Thank you twinge


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> oh also im at the united states postal service website and there is like 5 diffierent methods.. whats the most comon? and cheapest but effective.


First class is actually pretty cheap and effective. One t-shirt costs about $2.25 to ship anywhere in the US and gets there in 2-5 days.

I usually have been shipping Priority ($4.05 for 1-2 shirts depending on weight) with 2-3 day transit, but when I shipped out the T-ShirtForums T-Shirts I tested out first class and the transit time was about the same for half the cost.


----------



## m4nti (Aug 24, 2006)

It's kinda possible to pack t-shirts in those "23cm x 11cm" large enevelopes. 

Would packing and shipping by mail like this be illegal? (I'm talking using the envelopes to send the shirts as "mail" and not as "parcels"). The problem is that to ship shirts as "parcel" internationally from malta would cost an average of $20! 

Which is kinda too-high...


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Many postal companies have the "under 2cm thick" rule, where it is qualified as a letter.


----------



## m4nti (Aug 24, 2006)

monkeylantern said:


> Many postal companies have the "under 2cm thick" rule, where it is qualified as a letter.


ic. thanks for clearing that... so posting as "mail" is out of the question.

Doing some more research i found out that to ship something to the USA with "surface-air lifted" service and not "airmail" would cost 11$ (and then $3 for each add. kg after the first). Is this too high or average if you americans bought something from europe?



BDW, if it's not ok to post my question here regarding shipping tell me... i thought posting here would make more sense than starting a new thread re. the same topic!


----------



## MrApolloBu (Sep 2, 2006)

thats no problem man.. u can use my thread 
btw i still dunno how to retag


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

m4nti said:


> Doing some more research i found out that to ship something to the USA with "surface-air lifted" service and not "airmail" would cost 11$ (and then $3 for each add. kg after the first). Is this too high or average if you americans bought something from europe?


I recently bought something from the Netherlands and had it shipped to Canada, for a $35 item I paid $12 shipping, which I thought was reasonable. It would have weighed about the same as a t-shirt. I got it in about a week.

Try to get your shipping price as low as possible without being too slow - 2 weeks is a reasonable amount of time to wait for an overseas package. One thing about international shipping is that even if it seems high to you, to your customers it might be worth paying the extra $$ to have something unique that can't be found anywhere else.


----------



## rachaels (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi guys - new here!

I've been mulling over the best way to ship t-shirts internationally myself (being in Australia and unable to source blanks that I like locally). Does anyone actually know what an average t-shirt weighs?

Cheers, Rachael


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

rachaels said:


> I've been mulling over the best way to ship t-shirts internationally myself (being in Australia and unable to source blanks that I like locally). Does anyone actually know what an average t-shirt weighs?


Roughly - Half a pound each (or about a quarter of a kilogram). This will of course vary with sizes; small might weigh a little less, plus sizes will weigh more. It'll also vary with the weight of the weave; these estimates are based on my (admittedly fairly little) experience with 6.1oz shirts.


----------



## rachaels (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks Twinge - most helpful!


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

Retagging is easy. 
I just get a sharp exacto, and cut that old tag out, kind of close on one end and not so close on the other. I dont cut the tag all teh way across either/ Leave a bunch hanging on the end. 
I then use Needle nose pliers to grab the part you left on, and yank. 
IF done right{ I do it right about 90% of the time} you rip the tag out, and tehre is no ripping of the seam at all. 
Once in a while you will rip the old threads right out. No worries, i have a sewing machine with the shirt colour thread in her, and i zap it back together. 
Also watch out for cutting thru the shirt. That sucks/. cant fix it. Ticket to RagsVille, Population that shirt. 
Hope that helps. 
Oh yeah, Alstyle is the S**T for tag removal. They are DEFF the easiest Ive come across. 
Dont use Hanes, becasue of the material they use to make the tags. It doesnt rip, and you wrreck the seam each time.
Word up
!


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

ffokazak said:


> Retagging is easy.
> I just get a sharp exacto, and cut that old tag out, kind of close on one end and not so close on the other. I dont cut the tag all teh way across either/ Leave a bunch hanging on the end.
> I then use Needle nose pliers to grab the part you left on, and yank.
> IF done right{ I do it right about 90% of the time} you rip the tag out, and tehre is no ripping of the seam at all.
> Once in a while you will rip the old threads right out. No worries, i have a sewing machine with the shirt colour thread in her, and i zap it back together.


I believe there is also some variety of seam-ripper available for purchase that might work a little more cinsistenly than ripping the tag out with pliers  Might be worth a try anyway.


----------



## m4nti (Aug 24, 2006)

I tried the "ripping out with pliers" yesterday... worked great. when the horizontal fibres of the tag are removed, the vertical ones attached to the seam have nos trength and can be ripped off.

i even impressed my mother with that ... which is kinda cool


----------

